# Sleeve length



## goodear (Nov 29, 2007)

An off-the-rack American shirt has sleeve length of "34/35." What exactly does "34/35" mean?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

They don't do different sleeve lengths like decent shirtmakers and all their shirts have 34.5 sleeves.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

The sleeves are likely to shrink an inch.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

The sleeves have different arm lengths.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

More generously, they may have 'adjustable' double-cuff sleeves ie two sets of holes.


----------



## goodear (Nov 29, 2007)

Trimmer said:


> They don't do different sleeve lengths like decent shirtmakers and all their shirts have 34.5 sleeves.


So you're saying that 34/35 means 34.5 (34 and a half)?


----------



## goodear (Nov 29, 2007)

Trimmer said:


> The sleeves have different arm lengths.


So you mean the right arm is 34 and left arm is 35?


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

It means that it probably won't fit right - unless you are lucky. I tried that sizing once and went back to buying better shirts with exact sizing.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It may not be perfect, but a lot depends on what you are doing. This is an attempt to sort of fit either a 34 or a 35. This may be okay for you; obviously it is not an MTM. 

Especially if you do not have to wear it with a jacket, it may be just fine. It just won't be as accurate as a 34 or a 35.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*34 35*

when fastened on the outer cuff button the cuff slides down and is size 35.
when fastened on the inner cuff button the cuff cannot slide down and is size 34.
this cuts the sleeve length inventory by 50 %.
formerly sport shirts came in all neck sizes. now they are s. m. l. xl. xxl. again 1/2 the inventory.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

a tailor said:


> when fastened on the outer cuff button the cuff slides down and is size 35.
> when fastened on the inner cuff button the cuff cannot slide down and is size 34.
> this cuts the sleeve length inventory by 50 %.
> formerly sport shirts came in all neck sizes. now they are s. m. l. xl. xxl. again 1/2 the inventory.


That would make sense, but in your average department store you see a whole slew of shirts marked 34/35 that only have one button on the cuff. I always understood a shirt marked as having a 34/35 sleeve as meaning I would be better off throwing money in the gutter.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> That would make sense, but in your average department store you see a whole slew of shirts marked 34/35 that only have one button on the cuff.


They are 1-button cuffs, but they will have 2 buttons for tightness. These cuffs don't really change anything, because basically the sleeve length is the longer of the two numbers. The two buttons are there for wrist size. The proper thing to do is to cut off the button not in use, or cut of both buttons and sew one in the ideal locations. Only French Cuffs that have an extra set of holes effectively shorten the sleeve.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

It means that if you take a 33.5" sleeve, the 32/33 will be an inch too short and the 34/35 will be an inch too long. Happy to be of service.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I always figured it means "it sort of fits if you need a 34 or a 35". How it actually fits if you're in that range will depend on the individual manufacturer.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Matt S said:


> They are 1-button cuffs, but they will have 2 buttons for tightness. These cuffs don't really change anything, because basically the sleeve length is the longer of the two numbers. The two buttons are there for wrist size. The proper thing to do is to cut off the button not in use, or cut of both buttons and sew one in the ideal locations. Only French Cuffs that have an extra set of holes effectively shorten the sleeve.


I have found what Matt S said to be true.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

a tailor said:


> formerly sport shirts came in all neck sizes. now they are s. m. l. xl. xxl. again 1/2 the inventory.


Which is annoying when you need an 18 or 18 1/2 neck and a 33 sleeve, which are plentiful in number sized shirts. An XL, which I take (XXL in some shirts) have a 34-35 sleeve. RL's ocbd come in letter sizes. In an XL I either keep hiking up my sleeves or roll them up. I ought to just find out what the cost would be to shorten the sleeves (from the shoulder, I assume).


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Frank, I have the same problem, though one size smaller. I've moved buttons on cuffs of most of them so they fit right at wrist, but then of course they're baggier than they should be. When I get back from this contract, I plan on having them properly shortened, so feel free to post what you find on pricing, I'd be interested.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> It means that if you take a 33.5" sleeve, the 32/33 will be an inch too short and the 34/35 will be an inch too long. Happy to be of service.


no 1/2" and 1 1/2" respectively.


----------

